# Glasmaßstab im Regelkreis



## Weide (19 November 2012)

Hallo, 

bisher realisierte ich bei Lageregelungen die Istwertermittlung immer über die Drehgeberemulation (inkremental) des Servoverstärkers. 
Die Regelung erfolgte über eine selbst entwickelte Steuerung. Natürlich kann mit dieser Art der Istwertermittlung ein mechanisches Spiel nicht erfasst werden. 
Dies soll nun mit einem Glasmaßstab erfolgen. Und hier fangen meine Bedenken an : Ist ein Glasmaßstab überhaupt geeignet, ihn in einen geschlossenen 
Regelkreis zu integrieren, besonders wenn es sich um einen Absolutwertgeber handelt? Ich denke da an die (Tot-)zeit, die zum Auslesen benötigt wird. 
Kann ein Glasmaßstab überhaupt schnell genug ausgelesen werden um in einem geschlossenen Regelkreis zu agieren?  

Wird in der Praxis eventuell die Lageregelung wie gehabt über den Servomotor (Servoverstärker) realisiert und der Glasmaßstab lediglich zur Kontrolle genutzt? 
Denn ich stelle mir zudem die Regelung bei direkter Messung am Objekt schwierig vor. Ist mechanisches Spiel vorhanden, so wird ein Servomotor bewegt, 
ohne dass sich etwas am Istwert ändert - das macht die Regelung bzw. die Wahl der Regelparameter in meinen Augen sehr schwer.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## DaHauer (20 November 2012)

Hallo,

ob du den Glasmaßstab verwendest oder nicht, liegt am ehesten daran, ob du ihn vernünftig mit deiner Achse verbinden kannst.
Eine Totzeit wirst du immer haben, aber das bestimmende ist, wie hart deine Echtzeitbedingungen sind.

Ist der Lageregelzyklus z.B. 10 ms und deine Positioniergeschwindigkeit < 300 mm/s hast du denke ich keinerlei Probleme mit Auslesen und Totzeit etc. bei so einem langen Zyklus und geringer Geschwindigkeit.

Sind deine Anforderungen höher, so müsstest Du eine evtl eine Vorsteuerung in deinen Regelkreis einbauen.

Lose sind natürlich zu vermeiden, aber da gibts ja erprobte Lösungen, aber auch hier, der Anspruch an Genauigkeit kommt von der Anwendung und bestimmt zum größten Teil den Aufwand. Willst du sehr genau positionieren (< 0.01 mm) und hast eine große Lose in deinem mechanischen Aufbau muss das natürlich kompensiert werden (Hysterese)

Bei den Regelparametern gibts auch mehrere Wege, entweder durch Erfahrung und Versuch und Irrtum (bei einer einfachen Achse am schnellsten) oder mit Übertragungsfunktion (nehm ich nur her wenns mechanisch komplexer wird).

Aber warum muss es denn ein Glasmaßstab sein? Ist ein absolutes Messystem notwedig? Kann auch ein Magnetband genommen werden, hier muss halt nach Einschalten referenziert werden.

Ich würd dir zu einem fertigen Servoverstärker mit Antrieb raten (z.B. Beckhoff AX5000, Schneider Lexium, o.ä.) Da passiert die ganze Regelung auf dem Verstärker und du hast in deiner Steuerung auch nur noch mit Steuerungsangelegenheiten zu tun. Und sämtliche Möglichkeiten der Vorsteuerung, Lageregelung, Geschwindigkeitsregelung, Drehmomentregelung und all die schönen Sachen sind fix fertig.


so dass wars erst mal 

cheers.


----------



## Baschankun (20 November 2012)

Hallo,
Servosysteme können die Regelung aufteilen. Der Drehzahlregelkreis (und die Kommutierung) nutzt den im Motor montierten Geber und der Glasmassstab dient nur der Lageregelung.
Aktuelle Servosysteme haben eine Regelfrequenz von so 1.6kHz (Der Lageregler arbeitet dann im 62.5µs Takt). Für viele Highspeed-Anwendungen ist das ausreichend.
Ich möchte mich dem Vorredner anschließen und den Einsatz eines fertigen Servoverstärkers empfehlen. Bei den Preisen für Glasmassstäbe - gerade auch die absoluten - sollte man auch das Geld für einen Verstärker investieren.
Ein solches System selbst zu entwickeln, lohnt sich nicht wirklich.
Grüße,
Baschankun


----------



## trinitaucher (20 November 2012)

Ein "Glasmaßstab" ist ja nur eine mögliche Art der Realisierung. Kann genauso gut ein magnetisches System sein. Allgemein handelt es sich um ein lineares Wegmesssystem. Ob Glasmaßstab oder magnetisch ist eine Frage der Systemgenauigkeit (Maßstab+Lesekopf), der Umgebungsbedingungen (Einfluss durch Verschmutzung, elektromagn. Störungen), der Genauigkeit bei thermischen Einflüssen (Ausdehnung bei Erwärmung) und natürlich des Preises.
Das System kann absolut oder inkrementell arbeiten: mit oder ohne Notwendigkeit zur Referenzierung, das hat aber eher wenig mit der Genauigkeit zu tun.
Auch ein rotatorisches Messsystem am Motor hat Ungenauigkeiten. Erstmal sollte Kopplung zwischen Messsystem und Mechanik möglichst starr sein, was ich bei deiner Fragestellung mal voraussetze.
Also läuft es im Endeffekt auf die Art der Auswertung hinaus: wie das Signal des Lesekopfes in die Steuerung/Regelung bekommen? Auf diesem Weg entstehen Verzögerungen, die die Regelung beeinflussen.

Aber fertige Lösungen mit Servoregler, mit Möglichkeiten für ein zweites Feedbacksystem, nehmen dir bestimmt viel Arbeit ab.


----------



## Weide (20 November 2012)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für Eure hilfreichen Antworten . Ich wollte übrigens noch erwähnt haben, dass es sich nicht unbedingt
um einen Glasmaßstab, sondern durchaus um eine andere Form der Wegmessung handeln könnte.

Vielleicht nochmal zum Verständnis: Eure vorgeschlagenen Lösungen, auf ein entsprechend komplettes System zurück zu greifen, laufen
darauf hinaus, die übergeordnete Steuerung komplett aus dem Regelkreis heraus zu nehmen - richtig? Der Servoverstärker bekommt lediglich seinen
Ziel- Lagewert von der SPS - und diese bekommt wiederum ein "bin am Ziel Signal". Den Rest (die Regelung) erledigt die Servoeinheit. Auch
das Wegmesssystem wird an die Servoeinheit und nicht mit der SPS gekoppelt?

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## trinitaucher (20 November 2012)

Weide schrieb:


> Vielleicht nochmal zum Verständnis: Eure vorgeschlagenen Lösungen, auf ein entsprechend komplettes System zurück zu greifen, laufen
> darauf hinaus, die übergeordnete Steuerung komplett aus dem Regelkreis heraus zu nehmen - richtig? Der Servoverstärker bekommt lediglich seinen
> Ziel- Lagewert von der SPS - und diese bekommt wiederum ein "bin am Ziel Signal". Den Rest (die Regelung) erledigt die Servoeinheit. Auch
> das Wegmesssystem wird an die Servoeinheit und nicht mit der SPS gekoppelt?


Kannst du machen wie du möchtest. Hängt vom gewählten Konzept und natürlich den Möglichkeiten der gewählten Komponenten ab.

ZB kann der Antriebsregler alles machen und die Steuerung gibt nur Fahraufträge an den Servoverstärker. Oder genau anders herum, du machst alle Motion Control Dinge auf der Steuerung, und liest evtl. sogar noch das zweite (lineare) Feedbacksystem separat in der Steuerung ein. Der Antrieb erhält dann zyklische Sollwerte, Regelung ist auf der Steuerung.
Meist ist es was dazwischen. Der Servoverstärker liest zB das zweite Feedbacksystem ein und die Steuerung regelt auf die Prozessdaten, die sie vom Servoverstärker erhält (Auswertung des zweiten Feedbacks). Das Feedback im Motor ("erstes" Feedback) dient dem Servoverstärker dann lediglich zur Kommutierung des Motors.


----------



## Weide (25 November 2012)

erst mal sorry, trinitaucher, für meine verspätete Antwort. 

Vielen Dank für Deine weiteren Erläuterungen. Da führen ja offensichtlich sehr viele Wege nach Rom.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Boxy (25 November 2012)

Der Absolute Glasmaßstab wird ja nicht stetig absolut ausgelesen, sondern am Anfang und dann wird dieser inkrementel ausgewertet.
Bei z.B. überschrietung der Geberfrequenz, wird erneut die kpl. Position ausgelesen ...



> Wird in der Praxis eventuell die Lageregelung wie gehabt über den  Servomotor (Servoverstärker) realisiert und der Glasmaßstab lediglich  zur Kontrolle genutzt?



Ne der Glasßmastab wird nicht zur Kontrolle genutzt. Bei Bosch und dem SERCOS, wird (kann) z.B. der Glasmaßstab mit dem Motormesssystem verglichen werden.



> Denn ich stelle mir zudem die Regelung bei direkter Messung am Objekt  schwierig vor. Ist mechanisches Spiel vorhanden, so wird ein Servomotor  bewegt,
> ohne dass sich etwas am Istwert ändert - das macht die Regelung bzw. die Wahl der Regelparameter in meinen Augen sehr schwer.


Wegen dem Spiel, würde es ja die Losekompensation geben. Hautsächlich wird der Glasmaßstab (direktes Messsystem) wegen Wärmekompensation der Spindeln genutzt.
Wäre kein Wärmegang und Lose vorhanden, würde das Messsystem des Motors ausreichen. So ist der Glasmaßstab aber direkt an der Last angebunden und kompensiert dies alles direkt.
Der Istwert ändert sich aber eigentlich immer. Dafür sorgt alleine schon der I Anteil der Regelung! Bzw, wenn keine Änderung der Position erfolgt würde auch keine Positionierung des Motors erfolgen.
Durch den I Anteil läuft der Motor aber quasi der Psotion davon und wird wieder zurück geholt durch die Regelung!

Das mechanische Spiel einer Rollspindel (wenn vorhanden) kann z.B. die Regelung unruhig machen. Dann ist die Rollspindel z.B. defekt und wird getauscht ...


----------

